# porter cable 7518 router cheapest I have seen



## toolman677 (Jun 15, 2006)

toolcorral has the 7518 $269.99 w/ free shipping


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Toolman677

That's a great price, here's two more 

http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/welcome.pl?ref=froogle+page=/a/port/pr7518.htm

Make Offer on this one ▼,I would say 240.oo would do it, he has 19 of them,and about 15.oo for shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110021935340&category=20781



Bj


----------

